# Acne from Riding



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm hoping for some advice on a subject I've been googling and googling about answers for, but I haven't found anything that works yet. I struggle with acne from riding - my forehead and neck/chin/jaw from the helmet, shoulders and chest from sports bra straps, and occasionally my lower back from my pants. From what I've learnt online, it's all from the moisture + friction. 

I go home and shower after a day at the barn, wash my face with a dedicated cleanser, and always wear a clean sports bra. I don't really know what else there is to do. I've seen 'wear loose clothes' but that doesn't really exist in the realm of sports bras and breeches.

Does anyone have any suggestions besides showering + wearing clean garments? I'm looking into ordering a couple of helmet liners to swap out regularly, so that will hopefully help with the forehead.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have rosacea, red with breakouts. The best thing I can tell you is what has worked VERY well for me, Eurcerin Healing Cream. That stuff is a miracle. 
Also, wash your pillow often. Like it or not, just about everyone has mites in their pillows. I have My Pillows, and wash them about every 10 days. 
My breakouts are just about non existent. Plus, the red has calmed WAY down.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

The first thing I'd look at would be detergents you're using in case when wet they are causing a reaction. Liners great idea and maybe a bit of cotton stuffed in the chin piece if you have one. I did that for a different hobby. Buy some disinfectant wipes and wipe things down at the end of every day so they can dry. Due to the nature of my work I also wipe my phone and watch the moment I come home. There's no point my washing my face, touching my phone just to spread all that nasty. When I stopped using cleansers and strong soaps a lot of my skin problems went away but it took about a month to settle. I only exfoliate my face once a week and soap it maximum once a day, maybe every other day. I moisturise obsessively after my bedtime shower. And my last tip, for real: use the blowdryer/hairdryer on the affected parts if in a rush. Just sayin' if you aren't fully 100% dry before dressing that could be contributing...

As for your breeches wear something underneath that tucks in so they aren't against your bare skin? With clothes it really is material and fit and its hard to say exactly what you need. But defo having a wipe down/airing and changing into fresh underclothes (socks, underwear and bra) in the middle of the day is a BIG one for me. I also have a stack of pillow cases in a draw next to my bed. If I sleep with "dirty" hair (simply unwashed) I'll usually flip it and after another night change it. Another big game changer for my face.

I must come across as over the top but I promise I just have my routines. You should see the dirt under my nails and my dusty face from kissing mah horses when I'm there xD


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I was getting mask-ne and couldn't handle it anymore. I know it was from the friction and moisture, etc., but it was still unavoidable. Went to my doctor and got a Benzaclin prescription. I had used it ten years ago for face and body acne, and it had worked wonderfully then. Still works wonderfully now, yay! I still get some shallow surface acne -- unavoidable just with my hormones -- but it never progresses past that anymore, so long as I use the Benzaclin cream at least once a day. Sometimes you just have to go right for the big guns, and not look back!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I will add though, if you opt for Benzaclin (or Clindoxyl, similar medication), they can bleach your clothes and bedding. So keep that in mind with your clothing choices if/when you're using it!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Beyond that's already been suggested...

My acne is mainly hormones but like you said moisture and friction.
From a former longtime loper (literally in the saddle all day long at the long trot and lope, especially at shows)
To keep from getting butt acne and big sores until you get calluses -Monkey Butt powder. There was always a bottle of it in the tack room, trailer and show ring bag.
Reduces the moisture and the friction. I won't say it'll save your face skin but it's an option for on your back under your bra, waistband, butt and thighs. It's not a cure all but it'll help.
I also used it when we lived in deep east TX riding to keep from getting the swamp a$$.


----------



## elzilrac (Nov 12, 2017)

I've had good luck with "hydrocolloid acne patches" (face and bra areas), as well as immediately changing out of all layers after returning from the barn (less time with sweat against skin). Going to try some of @Kalraii 's suggestions too. Appreciate you putting the thread out here OP, helpful for us lurkers too


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Kalraii said:


> The first thing I'd look at would be detergents you're using in case when wet they are causing a reaction. Liners great idea and maybe a bit of cotton stuffed in the chin piece if you have one. I did that for a different hobby. Buy some disinfectant wipes and wipe things down at the end of every day so they can dry. Due to the nature of my work I also wipe my phone and watch the moment I come home. There's no point my washing my face, touching my phone just to spread all that nasty. When I stopped using cleansers and strong soaps a lot of my skin problems went away but it took about a month to settle. I only exfoliate my face once a week and soap it maximum once a day, maybe every other day. I moisturise obsessively after my bedtime shower. And my last tip, for real: use the blowdryer/hairdryer on the affected parts if in a rush. Just sayin' if you aren't fully 100% dry before dressing that could be contributing...
> 
> As for your breeches wear something underneath that tucks in so they aren't against your bare skin? With clothes it really is material and fit and its hard to say exactly what you need. But defo having a wipe down/airing and changing into fresh underclothes (socks, underwear and bra) in the middle of the day is a BIG one for me. I also have a stack of pillow cases in a draw next to my bed. If I sleep with "dirty" hair (simply unwashed) I'll usually flip it and after another night change it. Another big game changer for my face.
> 
> I must come across as over the top but I promise I just have my routines. You should see the dirt under my nails and my dusty face from kissing mah horses when I'm there xD


I've gone down the rabbit hole of detergents and cleansers - pretty much everything I use is targeted towards sensitive skin users. Just for fun I used a scented 'regular' detergent over the summer and my skin was a-okay, but I opted to stay with my unscented detergents just in case.

Same with cleansers - just a simple hydrating daily cleanser, once a week exfoliation, nightly moisturizer before bed, moisturizer with sun protection every morning. I occasionally use an acne spot treatment if there is a particularly icky zit, but other than everything has remained pretty constant and simple.

I like the blowdryer idea!!! I'm sure that could be contributing!

I've tried a lot of pant/shirt combinations - jeans, cotton breeches, synthetic leggings, my quick-dry hiking pants, all of it - no luck in reducing any sort of acne that pops up. I've considered trying low-rise pants but it's 2021...and Covid weight gain has not made me low-rise pant friendly.

I NEED to get better with pillowcases and sheets too. I have spare pillowcases stacked next to my bed but that's always an afterthought... You've reminded me to switch it tonight!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

SteadyOn said:


> I was getting mask-ne and couldn't handle it anymore. I know it was from the friction and moisture, etc., but it was still unavoidable. Went to my doctor and got a Benzaclin prescription. I had used it ten years ago for face and body acne, and it had worked wonderfully then. Still works wonderfully now, yay! I still get some shallow surface acne -- unavoidable just with my hormones -- but it never progresses past that anymore, so long as I use the Benzaclin cream at least once a day. Sometimes you just have to go right for the big guns, and not look back!


I should really speak to a dermatologist just to see if _something_ could help more. I'm familiar with benzoyl peroxide and it's bleaching properties, but it seems like Benzaclin has a bit more 'umph' to work. I'll bring this up at my next appointment


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Beyond that's already been suggested...
> 
> My acne is mainly hormones but like you said moisture and friction.
> From a former longtime loper (literally in the saddle all day long at the long trot and lope, especially at shows)
> ...


Thank you!!! This is such a good idea, I would have never thought about it. I'll have to grab some from the store.

I'm sure part of my issue is hormonal as well being a mid-20's woman. The clear-skinned adults in the movies are all a lie. I thought acne was going to disappear as soon as I became an adult... No such luck.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd like to thank you all that have commented so far - it's took a bit of opening the forum, starting a post, closing it, rinsing and repeating to start something. I've struggled with this since my teenage years but never really 'saw' someone else have the same issues I did.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Something that it may be time for is an antibiotic. Sometimes even with all the routine changes and adjustments or powders breakouts still.occur. My dermatologists has an antibiotic that she says for cases that never resolve you just stay on it liw dose forever. I'm not a forever with meds and antibiotics aren't nice to me so I did about two weeks past clear up. That lasted well into my adult years. When I ended up with scalp-ne I was given the same prescription. I think Clindamyacin(?) and again cleared up. Lasted years.. Came back after Sally and and looking at another round. I also do the routine things mentioned so the Rx was last ditch effort.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

ClearDonkey said:


> I should really speak to a dermatologist just to see if _something_ could help more. I'm familiar with benzoyl peroxide and it's bleaching properties, but it seems like Benzaclin has a bit more 'umph' to work. I'll bring this up at my next appointment


Yep! It's got Clindamyacin, and because it's in topical form it doesn't cause the same side effects that taking an oral antibiotic does. I suspect the Clindamyacin does more than the benzoyl peroxide in clearing things up, but either way, it works a treat!

Whatever you do, don't use hydrocortisone creams on acne, ever. It will cause short term improvement, but longterm damage to the skin if you use it too long.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also swear by Eucerin. I have eczema though, & sometimes I get dermatitis. It helps me a lot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was gonna say, time for antibiotics, orally.
Sounds crazy, but some folks get relief with Ivermectin creams. If you can find any! (just a joke). But, it was used for my Bro, but in his case, his peristent facial acne was due to irritating skin mites in his eyebrows and eye lashes. they come out at night and tap dance on your face. Seriously


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Is it acne, or more like a rash from the friction? To help with friction, a generous layer of body glide under all the straps that rub may help. If you are prone to sweating (I live in the hot, humid South, so sweating is a given) replacing the body glide with a anti-perspirant may help too. I actually layer them for longer rides, which seems to do the trick. 
Just try it on a small spot first and see how it does with your skin.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I will say that retinol works like a dream for my face. I almost never get acne, and I used to a lot. I let my girls use it when they are broke out too, and it will clear their faces right away.


----------

